# Solved: Irfanview Scanning



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I struggle with scanning, HP's software is pretty bad in my opinion. A member on here sent me a link to scan from irfanview and it works well. I just scanned two pages and wanted both pages to be contained in one document rather than two separate files. I selected "Multipage Images" in Irfanview and tried to save it as a PDF to the desktop but I can't find it. How do I easily scan multiple pages into one saved file? I don't know why scanning is such an issue...


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

As far as I know, IrfanView will not scan directly to multi-page PDF files.
Instead you first create some scans into some individual image files, then you use the command:
*Options>Multi-page images>Create Multi-page PDF* (which requires you have the proper plug-in installed - and if you are like most users, you just get all of them at one time) to then assemble the list of individual images you want included.

When you have done all that you just click on the *[Create PDF image]* button.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried using Irfanview's Image >> Create Panorama Image .. To combine the scans into one Image.
I'd probably prefer this method since it gives me a chance to edit (crop) the individual scans first.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

ChuckE I did that and was able to save, but I couldn't find my finished file on the desktop even when I designated it there. Not sure I need the plug in or not, I will have to look and see if I can figure that out unless you know. NoyB that worked but it made it a long and small image, I think I would like to get them into PDF pages. Any ideas on the plug ins and how to know if i have or need them?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you can't figure out a better way ..
You can assemble multiPage pdfs from individual pdfs with PDFSam


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks Noyb, do you know how to check and see if I have the plugins installed or how do you add them? Also, I thought that function was working but when I designated a place to save it, it didn't show up there...


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I downloaded PDFSAM and when I try to open it I get an error that says I have no suitable JRE version on my system. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

lschul said:


> I downloaded PDFSAM and when I try to open it I get an error that says I have no suitable JRE version on my system. What did I do wrong?


Don't know .. other than installing/updating Java


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

lschul said:


> Thanks Noyb, do you know how to check and see if I have the plugins installed


Are you running the New Version of Irfanview 4.28 ??
Did you install All Plugins ...

I'm a bit confused .. 
I think that to do this in Irfanview as a MultiPage pdf will probably require a special Sheet feeding Scanner.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I have nothing more special loaded than IrfanView 4.28 and the PlugIns of that same version. I then tried to create a PDF from several different existing images, and was easily able to do so, a couple of different times.

As to where the resulting PDF file was placed it depends upon the location specified in the very first window that pops up when you select the *Options>Multi-page images>Create Multi-page PDF* command.

I made a capture of that window. I would expect you will NOT see this window if you do NOT have the proper plugin installed. In other words, if you do see this following window you must have the proper plugin. Check the capture below:


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I just looked through my installed PlugIns for IrfanView v4.28, and again, all I have are the provided PlugIn set for IrfanView 4.28. The only PlugIn that mentions PDF, at all, is:

PlugIn: IMPDF.DLL
Version: 0.78
Info/Formats: PDF Export - PDF

I had no trouble in creating a multi-page PDF, and I had no issue in locating where the resulting file was placed.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

It works now, perfectly...not sure what I did but I am good to go. THANKS!


----------

